
You are already a distributed team - jpincheira
https://standups.io/blog/you-are-already-a-distributed-team/
======
jpincheira
You are already a distributed team. Here I share a few thoughts on why you're
already doing work in a distributed style/setup, and discuss a few ways to
help you improve the communication in your distributed team.

